# Shelf Switching Layout



## gardena_shortline (Dec 5, 2019)

Last year I built some shelving in my garage to store camping gear, holiday decorations, and the rest of the crap that always seems to accumulate over the years. I reserved one of the shelves for an interesting little switching layout. 

It's not based on any actual railroad really. I just like the fun of switching. I took a lot of inspiration though from the Los Angeles Junction track I cross each month when I visit a client of mine. 

Most of the track has been laid already. Just haven't added the chemical loading/unloading at the front left of the layout. Just the other weekend I built the shelf extension for the storage yard.

All the turnouts are #6 with the majority of them hand built from a fasttracks jig. I'm halfway through building the 19 degree crossing from scratch as most of my locos bounce through the Atlas one I bought.

I'm using TamValleyDepot servo controllers and decoders for the turnouts and I can throw them all using WiThrottle on my phone. This is probably my favorite thing.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks very good. Lots of switching possibilities to keep from getting bored.

I have two turnouts that are DCC/servo controlled that are in hidden (but not inaccessible) and I would actually preferred just using the old style slide and push switches with twin coil machines. I have to stop and think about what I'm doing with these turnouts while I have two trains moving on the same track. It's just too many selections and button pushes just to move two turnouts.

I have two other twin-coil operated turnouts on another line that I don't even have to think about when I'm moving trains. Slide-push, done. 

I'm not changing out the two DCC/servo controlled machines because they also operate the entrance and exit signals, but I didn't realize it would be this busy trying to switch two moving trains on and off of this line.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like an interesting plan. Lots of action. I look forward to your progress. 

Andy


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That is a very nice switching layout, looks like fun.

Magic


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

How will uncoupling be handled? Manual, automatic, electro-magnet?


----------



## gardena_shortline (Dec 5, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> How will uncoupling be handled? Manual, automatic, electro-magnet?


Manual. BBQ skewers usually. I thought about magnets but I like having to take the time to walk to the spot and uncouple them.


----------



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

*Looks good*

Hi
I am a switching fan also, I have dcc, manual switches and I use those bbgq skewers also and they work great. I often rub them with a pencil for some graphite control.
Have fun
Bill in Wisconsin


----------

